# noob here



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

hey,

i joined pretty recently. figured i'd give a quick hello to everyone. 

i'm 23 from boston ma, pretty much an every weekend rider during the winter--i make my home at sunday river. been riding since the ripe age of 10, so i've seen quite a bit over the years. 

anyway.. the question i have is: what are these credits in this forum, and what do they do? why do i find myself wanting to have more of them?

as far as i can tell they dotn really do much..

hello all, and thanks!


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

welcome.. do a search on that credit thing.. there is a thread that explains it.
see ya around the threads..


----------

